

How Facebook Envisions the Future of Our eLives And Why It's Not a Good Idea - xpressyoo
https://plus.google.com/111297306144520956414/posts/JLQogwzooYd?hl=en

======
Hyena
I think we should just add this to the pile of "why the advertising supported
model is one of the more dangerous systems in technology".

~~~
dinde
You can't get something for nothing, eventually we'll have to pay some price
for these services and we're finally beginning to realize what that is.

------
ShawnJG
the act of collecting information is not inherently bad. What is, though is
the fact that no one knows exactly how companies treat your information now or
in the future. Data collection has moved into a wild West phase. It is
outpacing governmental regulation by leaps and bounds. What's even more
harmful is the fact that most people do not know what they're giving up. The
same information that a governmental agency would need a warrant to acquire
the same information that people give up to social networks or other websites
in general without a second thought.

~~~
rhizome
Nothing is "inherently" bad. Badness is a human construct, a value judgement,
and nobody is talking about a future where it is required to instantly forget
everything learned.

 _The same information that a governmental agency would need a warrant to
acquire the same information that people give up to social networks or other
websites in general without a second thought_

And FB is a single-source for that warrant who likely has more informal
processes for satisfying some requests without warrants. This is why the
Carlyle Group (CIA) invested in Friendster (and probably FB too).

